
Do All Companies Have to be Evil? - jlhamilton
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=do-all-companies-have-to-be-evil&print=true
======
davidw
Lame title, but the article isn't that bad, even if I think it could have gone
much more in-depth and presented more than two companies.

------
curi
no

